# More Linothele



## case214 (Mar 24, 2008)

A few Linothele juveniles...enjoy!

Linothele megatheloides






Linothele fallax






Linothele curvitarsis (sp.Choroni Venezuela)


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for showing off, and making me wish even more that i had one...   

just a question, in that second pic, it looks like there is some funny stuff around the chelicerae, what is that? or is it just me?


----------



## case214 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sadly I quess it's mites...


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 24, 2008)

case214 said:


> Sadly I quess it's mites...


well, there's ways to try and get rid of them... or you could send it to me and i could try


----------

